# Caparison Announces New 2010 Models



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

New 2010 Caparison models have been announced, along with the a list of now discontinued models. Straight from an email I received the other day from Itaru himself. 

I'm not selling anything here just reporting the news, so please only general questions here. Anything sales related please do in private 

*New Models*

1) Mattias "IA" Eklundh Signature Apple Horn Models

· Apple Horn Yellow
· Apple Horn Jazz
· Apple Horn True Temperament

















2) TAT Special Quilt Tops (Limited Run of 8)

· Trans Black Cherry
· Trans Dark Rose







3) 15th Anniversary Golden Horus (Limited Run of 15)






4) Angelus TR

· Trans Black Burst
· Trans Red Burst












*Discontinued Models*

Apple Horn Sand Stone II
Apple Horn Orange
Angelus-HGS Pro.Trans.Black
Dellinger II-HGS Pro.Black
Horus Thunder Cloud/GO, Thunder Cloud/BL
Horus Yellow Sand/GO, Yellow Sand/BL
Dellinger MC Aluminium/ Dellinger II MC Aluminium
Limited Edition TAT II Dark Night

*Update: *High resolution photos now posted! Itaru mailed me a DVD with proper images so here you go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

That True Temperament Apple Horn is spectacular!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2009)

That golden Horus = METAL


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That True Temperament Apple Horn is spectacular!



I have no clue what True Temperament means, but sounds cool I guess. Itaru Kanno explained it in his email to me, but I think some of it got lost in translation.



Adam Of Angels said:


> That golden Horus = METAL



Isn't it? I want one of those, sick!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I have no clue what True Temperament means, but sounds cool I guess. Itaru Kanno explained it in his email to me, but I think some of it got lost in translation.



True Temperament - Fretting systems


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> True Temperament - Fretting systems



Very intriguing, I'll have to try it out and see if I can notice a difference.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Very intriguing, I'll have to try it out and see if I can notice a difference.



I've been very interested in trying it out as well. I know Vai believes in the system as he's had Ibanez send TT some neck blanks to have fitted.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've been very interested in trying it out as well. I know Vai believes in the system as he's had Ibanez send TT some neck blanks to have fitted.



I wonder how this differs from the Buzz Feiten system, which seems like its a nicer alternative since it doesn't make the fingerboard look so odd, but I really don't know jack about this subject matter so...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 19, 2009)

Love the new IA models, that yellow is MUCH better than the orange.


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 19, 2009)

TAT Special Dark Rose and the Mattias Jazz sig 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

NickBen said:


> TAT Special Dark Rose and the Mattias Jazz sig
> Thanks for the info!



The Dark Rose finish on the 2008 Dellinger was one of my favorites, it's cool to see it come back as a quilt. Though, I really liked the transparent mahogany stain version and wish it were back. That and the Iris Violet finishes are two I really miss.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 19, 2009)

Nick I've always wanted to ask you this, but is there a name for the technique for the finishes like Frozen Sky, Scarab or Thunder cloud? or is it a closely guarded secret? Is there like a list of examples of all the colors? I could ogle them all day


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2009)

really cool guitars in classic Caparision form


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 19, 2009)

If the Apple Horn with the fixed bridge didn't have the apple horn or the inlay i would be giving you a call to buy my second caparison from you, probably even before my first one arrives. and btw what does HGS mean in the model names?


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 19, 2009)

Heavy Gauge Strings. It means that the Bridge is placed in such a way that deeper tunings are easier to intonate.


----------



## dpm (Dec 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I wonder how this differs from the Buzz Feiten system, which seems like its a nicer alternative since it doesn't make the fingerboard look so odd, but I really don't know jack about this subject matter so...



The Feiten system involves moving the nut slightly closer to the first fret, and then intonating the whole thing so essentially everything is just slightly wrong rather than a few notes being great and lots being way out. The true temperament system involves intonating each individual note via altering fret positions. The only practical issue with it is that it is done for a particular tuning and string gauge (and brand would make a difference too).

I must say the yellow applehorn looks really cool to me. It's wacky but it's a classy wacky.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 19, 2009)

NickBen said:


> TAT Special Dark Rose and the Mattias Jazz sig
> Thanks for the info!





I'm off to sell a kidney as we speak!


----------



## willyman101 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantastic, they've discontinued the one fixed bridge model I've ever considered buying.


----------



## Defrost (Dec 19, 2009)

The Apple Horn Jazz is the first Horus without a trem if I'm right. Caparison's fixed bridge looks too big to me, but i'd still consider it if the price is right.


----------



## Bleak (Dec 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Very intriguing, I'll have to try it out and see if I can notice a difference.




There's a huge difference, IMO. I got to play Mattias' personal guitar and was stunned at how in tune it was. It's probably the biggest step forward guitars have had since the humbucker.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2009)

Bleak said:


> There's a huge difference, IMO. I got to play Mattias' personal guitar and was stunned at how in tune it was. It's probably the biggest step forward guitars have had since the humbucker.





dpm said:


> The Feiten system involves moving the nut slightly closer to the first fret, and then intonating the whole thing so essentially everything is just slightly wrong rather than a few notes being great and lots being way out. The true temperament system involves intonating each individual note via altering fret positions. The only practical issue with it is that it is done for a particular tuning and string gauge (and brand would make a difference too).
> 
> I must say the yellow applehorn looks really cool to me. It's wacky but it's a classy wacky.



Wow, that's pretty nuts. I'm definitely curious to try it now, thanks for the elaboration!



JacksonKE2Shred said:


> If the Apple Horn with the fixed bridge didn't have the apple horn or the inlay i would be giving you a call to buy my second caparison from you, probably even before my first one arrives. and btw what does HGS mean in the model names?



Hey Mack! Yeah there's always the 'if only...' story when it comes to production model guitars. I've had people who wanted to buy certain guitars but didn't due to the placement of the volume knob (an easy fix). All I can say to people is, companies do their best to release cool things they think people will like. If it's not perfect, that's what custom shops are for 

Yep the HGS means they come tuned and calibrated for standard B tuning. Generally HGS models have woods/finishes that yield a darker, heavier tone as well.



willyman101 said:


> Fantastic, they've discontinued the one fixed bridge model I've ever considered buying.



If more people who 'considered' buying it actually did, it wouldn't be discontinued now. That particular Angelus was also a lot more expensive than regular one so most people didn't think it was worth it. I tend to agree with them. The new ones with the flame tops have Schaller trems and a lot more pizazz, which sort of makes the higher price a bit more understandable.


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 19, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Nick I've always wanted to ask you this, but is there a name for the technique for the finishes like Frozen Sky, Scarab or Thunder cloud? or is it a closely guarded secret? Is there like a list of examples of all the colors? I could ogle them all day



Its just sponge painted.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> Its just sponge painted.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 19, 2009)

The only Caparisons that really speak to me are the Angelus models. That trans black one in particular.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 19, 2009)

Stlll no leftys...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 19, 2009)

god I want a horus


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 19, 2009)

I never thought I would see the day a true temperment system was implemented on a guitar - I didn't think it was possible tbh.

I wonder how they bend the fretwire's into those odd shapes...

The fretslots themselves must surely be done on a CNC?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 20, 2009)

pink freud said:


> The only Caparisons that really speak to me are the Angelus models. That trans black one in particular.


----------



## alecisonfire (Dec 24, 2009)

zimbloth said:


>



HAWT SECKS


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 24, 2009)

Man, those quilt top TATs look amazing. I'm curious about the true temperment as well. I doubt I'll ever get my hands on one, but I'd like to hear impressions from anyone that does. I'm staring at that picture and trying to imagine what a 3rd string bend would sound like on one of those necks.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Dec 24, 2009)

i want the second one. i need it


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> Man, those quilt top TATs look amazing. I'm curious about the true temperment as well. I doubt I'll ever get my hands on one, but I'd like to hear impressions from anyone that does. I'm staring at that picture and trying to imagine what a 3rd string bend would sound like on one of those necks.




I'll definitely post my thoughts on the True Temperament one when I get one in. Personally I'm a little more excited about the Apple Horn Jazz and the Horus 15th Anniversary model, but the TAT quilts look sweet too


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you getting one of the gold Horus? It looks kinda funky with the gold inlays and all


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> Are you getting one of the gold Horus? It looks kinda funky with the gold inlays and all



Yeah I am. I figured there's only going to be 15 made, may as well at least check out one  I'm interested in what it looks like in person, as often their photos are less than flattering.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I am. I figured there's only going to be 15 made, may as well at least check out one  I'm interested in what it looks like in person, as often their photos are less than flattering.


yeah the pics on the website leave a lot to be desired, good to hear we'll get some good pictures of it  (this is also why I love rob's new gear days haha)


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah the pics on the website leave a lot to be desired, good to hear we'll get some good pictures of it  (this is also why I love rob's new gear days haha)



Expect pics in January


----------



## alecisonfire (Dec 25, 2009)

the only caparison i've ever played was a beat up used horus at my local guitar center. i think i sat there for about 15 minutes playing it and wondering if any of the employees were fast enough to catch me before i made it to the door


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry about bumping an old(er) thread but I just found out about these today - they both look stellar, especially the Jazz model.

Can't wait to hear some play reviews once they start shipping.

_TJK*


----------



## Trespass (Jan 6, 2010)

Jazz model intrigues me too. That would really be a solid body I'm interested in.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 6, 2010)

A true temperament... I need to find money FAST


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

Jzbass25 said:


> A true temperament... I need to find money FAST



You have time. These won't be coming out until the end of the month at the earliest, more realistically February. I'll certainly post pics/reviews when I get the first shipments in


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 6, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'll certainly post pics/reviews when I get the first shipments in



Can't wait to hear/see what you think of'em.

_TJK*


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2010)

*Update: *High resolution photos now posted! Itaru mailed me a DVD with proper images so here you go.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2010)

That apple horn jazz looks killer! They definitely got it right with that one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy.






Fuck.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> That apple horn jazz looks killer! They definitely got it right with that one.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Holy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sick stuff eh? 2010 is going to be cool for Caparisons. Now if only the exchange rate could get better so I'm not in perpetual rapeville


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 8, 2010)

I would sell my kidneys on the black market for one of those dude


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 9, 2010)

Don´t talk, just do it. Should be enough if you sell both


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Nick, any news on different colors/options for Dellingers, Hori, TAT or Angelus?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 9, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> *Update: *High resolution photos now posted! Itaru mailed me a DVD with proper images so here you go.



Man, if I could have only waited a few years and gotten that one instead of the regular Angelus HGS Pro Trans Black!

That is a beauty, and I'm loving the trem!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 9, 2010)

There's something incredibly attractive about those new Applehorn models.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2010)

Does the Applehorn Jazz have a rosewood board? The Applehorn TT looks amazing, I'd love to try out a properly tempered guitar.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2010)

i kinda really wanna try the true temperament one. i would love to have one, but i imagine it would be expencive beyond my wallet.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2010)

Chelseadevil21 said:


> Hey Nick, any news on different colors/options for Dellingers, Hori, TAT or Angelus?



This is it bro, nothing else new. In fact, a bunch of things were discontinued. I mentioned the models in the first post. Also the Horus Yellow Sand and Thundercloud finishes are gone as well.



Esp Griffyn said:


> Does the Applehorn Jazz have a rosewood board? The Applehorn TT looks amazing, I'd love to try out a properly tempered guitar.



Yep the Apple Horns have rosewood boards, as well as the non-HGS Horus models. Just about everything else they make is ebony or maple.



jaxadam said:


> Man, if I could have only waited a few years and gotten that one instead of the regular Angelus HGS Pro Trans Black!
> 
> That is a beauty, and I'm loving the trem!



Hah yeah. I have two of these on order, it should be fun to check them out. I've always loved the Angelus models. They always sound so massive.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't suppose you could give us an estimate on what the TT Applehorn is going to cost, could you Nick? I have a friend who's looking into buying a high end new guitar and he's really on about the TT set-up, when I saw the pics just now it reminded me


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> I don't suppose you could give us an estimate on what the TT Applehorn is going to cost, could you Nick? I have a friend who's looking into buying a high end new guitar and he's really on about the TT set-up, when I saw the pics just now it reminded me



I'm afraid the Applehorn w/ True Temperament is going to be very expensive relative to the regular model. Here are the _tentative_ prices (always subject to change with the exchange rates...)

Applehorn Jazz ... $2399
Applehorn Yellow ... $2499
Applehorn Yellow w/ TT ... $3399

So yeah... not cheap to get the TT model. Personally I like the Jazz model better anyway


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally! A hardtail Applehorn!!


----------



## McBrain (Jan 14, 2010)

>>Zimbloth

Any news on how the pu-switching will be on the standard Horus, now that they are dropping the push/push? Push/pull or 3-way?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2010)

McBrain said:


> >>Zimbloth
> 
> Any news on how the pu-switching will be on the standard Horus, now that they are dropping the push/push? Push/pull or 3-way?



As far as I know the Horus models have not changed. If the Caparison forum folks say otherwise, they could be right. I've been in California for almost a week now so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Holy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, Dave


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 1, 2010)

So the word on these fellas? I saw them on your site Zimbloth, how you like them? Especially the new IA models.

_TJK*


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2010)

TaronKeim said:


> So the word on these fellas? I saw them on your site Zimbloth, how you like them? Especially the new IA models.
> 
> _TJK*



They're just starting to ship this month, they're not out just yet. The pics on my site are stock photos  I'll definitely let you know what I think when I get them in!


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 9, 2010)

The TAT's new slant on the body reminds me of Warrior guitars a bit..


----------



## Amiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how the applehorn jazz will sound, never heard of the wood combination.


----------



## mrp5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

Those TAT Specials are amazing looking, but WAYYYYYYY too expensive.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

mrp5150 said:


> Those TAT Specials are amazing looking, but WAYYYYYYY too expensive.





Amiro said:


> Does anyone know how the applehorn jazz will sound, never heard of the wood combination.



It will probably sound similar to the Horus models. The Apple Horn really is just a slightly modified Horus. The walnut models sound especially good. It will likely be warm and with some guts/growl. 

I'm getting a Jazz in a week or two so I'll post some stuff on it when I do


----------



## TMM (Mar 9, 2010)

If only this was a 7 (or 8)


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2010)

TMM said:


> If only this was a 7 (or 8)



Tune it down! Or tune it in 5ths


----------



## TMM (Mar 10, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Tune it down! Or tune it in 5ths



I need more notes, not just lower notes


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 10, 2010)

TMM said:


> I need more notes, not just lower notes



Yeah that's why I said 'or tuned to 5ths'  With that tuning you actually have more range than a 7-string (low B to high F).

I'm only kidding though, I wouldn't expect anyone to do that. I'm a 7-string guy too, although I'd much rather have the extra 5 notes on the bottom end as I could live with out frets 20-24 on the high E.


----------

